
Towards a Unified Theory of Operational Transformation and CRDT - beefsack
https://medium.com/@raphlinus/towards-a-unified-theory-of-operational-transformation-and-crdt-70485876f72f#.rkqr4vcgy
======
beefsack
Note that the author is also the author of Xi Editor[1]. There's some
discussion happening over at /r/xi_editor[2].

[1]: [https://github.com/google/xi-editor](https://github.com/google/xi-
editor)

[2]: [https://www.reddit.com/r/xi_editor](https://www.reddit.com/r/xi_editor)

